# Heavenly Help



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi,

I posted this in the technical forum but not sure if it's better here:

I've just managed to pick up a used Heavenly for a good price but isn't working properly. Pump seems to be working fine but didn't seem to be pumping water into the boiler. Heating element seemed to come on and heating light came on but then the alarm (low water presumably?) came one then the machine presumably switches itself odd. Any ideas?

Also, the boiler is crudded up around the heating element so was going to give it a soak in some descaler and replace the element but can't get the element out. Anyone know what size spanner I need and any ideas on getting t out without damaging the boiler?

Cheers for any help


----------

